# All round farm dog breed suggestions.



## woodsie (Mar 13, 2013)

We live on 6 acres with 7 rental houses so we have lots of people coming and going and are looking for a good farm dog/watch dog. That being said we already have 2 GPs that are staying with the sheep and goats in their pasture but we would like to have another dog that would keep watch and be able to follow us around without being on a leash. I don't want a dog that chases sheep up and down the fence lines, and a good coat so that it could be a mostly outside dog. I love border collie/aussies but would they be set on herding my sheep and/or kids? Yes and I have little kids so dogs good with kids is a must too. We also have chickens, rabbits, pigs and cats...I would prefer to have my chickens free range, I realize training for chickens is required for all dogs.

I'd love to hear your suggestions!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 13, 2013)

What about a Newfoundland?


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 13, 2013)

I've heard a lot of rough coated collies have a reduced herding drive.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 13, 2013)

> What about a Newfoundland?


Of course I'm biased, but all that you are wanting is found in this wonderful breed.  Claire gets along with every animal on the farm.  She enjoys and respects the goats and alpaca as well as all the poultry.  Her friendliness is beyond reproach.  She has an intelligence that is frightening.  She anticipates, understands and communicates in ways that never ceases to amaze me.  We truly are kindred spirits.

While they certainly are capable of living outdoors, I couldn't even fathom her not living in the home due to her extremely social nature and gentle spirit.


----------



## woodsie (Mar 13, 2013)

I did meet the nicest Newfoundland/Golden Retriever cross once....she was so sweet and soft! She had had 8 litters of puppies was 13 years old and looked like she was 3 (not that I am interested in breeding dogs). Unfortunately we have NO Newfoundlanders or crosses in our province at the moment. We might just wait a bit and see if something interesting comes up, we are not in a hurry.

Just like to hear what works for others.


----------



## fair weather chicken (Mar 13, 2013)

LABS, good with kids and they will bark. we have three and they are great imo. my dd feeds the chickens and hers goes with and will sit and watch while she's in coop. she has also trained her to get the cornish x we raise when they find a spot to get out.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 14, 2013)

My friend has labs and beagles. They are all outdoor dogs (I think she has 5 or 6). They bark/howl a lot and they are loud--especially the beagles! They let anyone know when someone's pulled up in their driveway. The one lab killed one of their ducks, though. They have beef cattle, horses, a couple goats, and lots of chickens and a couple peacocks (my friends mom wanted the feathers lol). All the dogs wear shock collars and they have underground fencing to prevent them from going to the barns.


----------



## Plazyfarm (Mar 14, 2013)

We have a Bernese Mountain Dog he's great with the kids follows them everywhere.  He stays by the house when I drive out the driveway and is always waiting when I come back.  We actually rescued him from down south.  He's awesome.


----------



## Bacog (Mar 27, 2013)

woodsie said:
			
		

> We live on 6 acres with 7 rental houses so we have lots of people coming and going and are looking for a good farm dog/watch dog. That being said we already have 2 GPs that are staying with the sheep and goats in their pasture but we would like to have another dog that would keep watch and be able to follow us around without being on a leash. I don't want a dog that chases sheep up and down the fence lines, and a good coat so that it could be a mostly outside dog. I love border collie/aussies but would they be set on herding my sheep and/or kids? Yes and I have little kids so dogs good with kids is a must too. We also have chickens, rabbits, pigs and cats...I would prefer to have my chickens free range, I realize training for chickens is required for all dogs.
> 
> I'd love to hear your suggestions!


I would look at a rottweiler. They are outstanding protection dogs. My rottie cross would follow me from room to room in the house. If he couldn't do that he would lay in the hall & watch me. He had a natural instinct about live stock. One time when my horse reared up & struck at me with his hooves Winchester came running in the pasture & started nipping at the horse's heels. This distracted him & helped me get him under control. As soon as I got the horse under control Winchester stopped. He did this on his own initiative and knew exactly what to do. It was something I did not teach him. He was great with kids. I saw a little boy plop down on him while he was asleep and Winchester didn't even get up. He was like " I got another kid to play with". Rotties do reasonably well outside but they love being around people so much they make better inside dogs. they bond with people extremely well and mine worked off the tone of my voice. I don't think I ever had to physicly correct either one I had.

As with any breed they do have to be trained around livestock on what is good & what is bad. They are pretty bright dogs and learn quickly.

When I went to the horse pasture it was his time to run off leash. He was very easy to control with voice commands. If he ran too far away all I would have to do is say "get over here". And he would be right by my side.

Both male rottie crosses I had were pretty well the same temprement. The female was a pound puppie and she was a high energy dog & a bit of a wild child.

Just about every other rottie I have seen has been mellow & easy going. 

Do you want to take a guess as to what my favorite breed of dog is?

Good luck on what ever you choose.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 27, 2013)

I haven't had a good experience with rottweilers. The only rottweiler I know was my neighbor's...she was extremely protective. We brought my miniature poodle over on a leash to their house (didn't go in...just talked in the front yard) when we first moved here. The rottweiler (Camille) kept circling around our poodle (Pepper). About a year later, Camille came onto our property while me & my brother were playing with Pepper in our front yard...no more than 20' from the house (we were probably 6 & 7 at the time) and bit his head. He was rushed to the nearest animal hospital and needed probably 15-20 stitches on his mouth and the side of his head. Based on that experience, I wouldn't trust a rottweiler with any livestock, especially since this one in particular couldn't even safely be around a small dog.


----------



## Cricket (Mar 27, 2013)

edited


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 27, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Based on that experience, I wouldn't trust a rottweiler with any livestock, especially since this one in particular couldn't even safely be around a small dog.


Actually Rotties were originally used by drovers to herd and guard their herds. They can be excellent with livestock, but, like any other breed, they need to be taught what is and isn't exceptable with the livestock.


----------



## Bacog (Mar 27, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I haven't had a good experience with rottweilers. The only rottweiler I know was my neighbor's...she was extremely protective. We brought my miniature poodle over on a leash to their house (didn't go in...just talked in the front yard) when we first moved here. The rottweiler (Camille) kept circling around our poodle (Pepper). About a year later, Camille came onto our property while me & my brother were playing with Pepper in our front yard...no more than 20' from the house (we were probably 6 & 7 at the time) and bit his head. He was rushed to the nearest animal hospital and needed probably 15-20 stitches on his mouth and the side of his head. Based on that experience, I wouldn't trust a rottweiler with any livestock, especially since this one in particular couldn't even safely be around a small dog.


I can understand your feelings and that is OK. But this is not typical rottie behavior. Winchester was great around the horses. Never tried him with cattle or pigs. 

Rottweilers were originally bred to be livestock herding dogs. Here is a quote from the Wikipedia article on them.

"Although a versatile breed used in recent times for many purposes, the Rottweiler is primarily one of the oldest, if not the oldest of herding breeds. A multi-faceted herding and stock protection dog, it is capable of working all kinds of livestock under a variety of conditions."


----------



## Symphony (Mar 28, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I haven't had a good experience with rottweilers. The only rottweiler I know was my neighbor's...she was extremely protective. We brought my miniature poodle over on a leash to their house (didn't go in...just talked in the front yard) when we first moved here. The rottweiler (Camille) kept circling around our poodle (Pepper). About a year later, Camille came onto our property while me & my brother were playing with Pepper in our front yard...no more than 20' from the house (we were probably 6 & 7 at the time) and bit his head. He was rushed to the nearest animal hospital and needed probably 15-20 stitches on his mouth and the side of his head. Based on that experience, I wouldn't trust a rottweiler with any livestock, especially since this one in particular couldn't even safely be around a small dog.


I've had similar experience with Rotty's.  If they are well socialize and train, they can be wonderful family protectors but if you don't do the work any dog can be a terror.


----------



## Emzi00 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a Border collie/Aussie mix and he is the sweetest thing. He's amazing with kids and he's great with other animals. He rounded up the neighbors chickens when they came into our yard(He's not a trained herding dog) and he does great with my baby goats. He LOVES to be outside and he sticks around very well. We got him as a puppy so he's extremely friendly,but if we wouldn't have given him basic training(sit, stay, come, etc.) he would be harder to control, like any dog, but I can tell you this is probably the kind of dog to get. He lets you know when someone's here, is a great people dog, sticks around, is calm, and loves to be outside. So with my totally unbiased opinion  you should get a dog like mine.


----------



## woodsie (Apr 5, 2013)

There must be lots of great dogs out there, thanks for all the suggestions. We are going to hold off for a while and see if the right dog comes along. I love hearing about all the different dogs and people's experience - they certainly are special members of the family.


----------



## Symphony (Apr 8, 2013)

I've had more luck with just mutts or Lab mixes than anything.


----------

